# exe-datei erzeugen



## maxl1986 (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir heute einen funktionierenden code geschrieben, den ich auch schon getestet habe. Ich wollte das ganze dann als Exe-Datei erstellen, nur hab ich in Visual C# Express 2005 die Funktion vermisst. (Hab aber schon mal eine Exe damit generiert)

Kann mir jemand sagen was es da hat?

LG Markus


----------



## eeemoh (7. Oktober 2007)

Normalerweise 

Erstellen->Projektmappe erstellen bzw.
Erstellen->[Projektname] erstellen

(Ersetze [Projektname] durch den Namen deines Projekts)

Dann wird eine .exe generiert, die sich normalerweise entweder im Ordner \bin\Debug\ oder in \bin\Release\ in deinem Projektverzeichnis befindet.


----------



## maxl1986 (7. Oktober 2007)

mal vielen dank. Ich hab jez zum testen die datei rauskopiert aus dem Verzeichnis auf den Desktop und es funktioniert auch so. 

Aber gibts da nicht auch noch eine andere Möglichkeit eine exe-datei zu erstellen oder täusch ich mich da?

LG Markus


----------



## deepthroat (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi.





maxl1986 hat gesagt.:


> Aber gibts da nicht auch noch eine andere Möglichkeit eine exe-datei zu erstellen oder täusch ich mich da?


Wozu willst du denn noch eine andere Möglichkeit? 

Man könnte natürlich NAnt o.ä. verwenden.

Gruß


----------



## maxl1986 (7. Oktober 2007)

Wie gesagt ich war immer der Meinung es gibt im Datei-Menü noch eine. Aber wenn das so funktioniert, passt das schon.

LG Markus


----------

